# Brake reach Tektro R580 vs Ultegra 6700



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

I think I may have srewed up. Installing new cables & brakes (Christmas presents). My Cannondale Synapse 5 (2009 Aluminum) came stock with Tektro R580 dual pivot brakes. For Christmas I got Ultegra 6700 brakes (reusing the 580 brakes on another bike). It appears after installing the brakes the pads won't quite reach the front rim (rear brakes will almost work). I can't find any info on the Shimano website that tells me what reach the Ultegra brakes have. I really can't find anything on the Tektro R580 brakes either (I did find one measurement for them 39-49mm but not sure what that means). Is there some magical adjustment on the Ultegra brakes to lower the pads on to the rims I am missing? The only thing I see is the slot adjustment for the bolt that holds the pad on.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

The 39~49MM is a measurement of brake reach, which is the same as listed for the 6700 brakes.

Not to be snarky, but did you loosen the retaining bolt on the brake pad holder mount and lower the holders to their lowest position?


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes I adjusted the brake pad down as far as it would go. Here is something else. I am putting the R580 brakes on a new 2008 Synapse frame I bought from Cannondale a few months ago. Basically building her a bike with all the parts I have slowly upgraded. I got to noticing the R580 brakes were a little long but I could adjust the pad up just enough to get the on the rim braking surface. A few minutes ago I swapped the 6700 brake on to her frame and its a perfect fit. I am going back in the garage to look at the to brakes side by side.


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

Just compared them side by side. At first glance it appears they should be exaclty the same. But looking closer the R580 has a longer pad retaining bolt slot that extends further down. The 6700 slot may start slightly higher but not much. So the real differnce is the length of the slot the pad bolt goes up in down in. I am going to do a little more research and a little more fiddling but if it don't fit it don't fit. I could put my Tektro's back on my bike from which they came and put the Ultegras on my wife's bike. I am just wondering if I should sell the Ultegras and get her a cheaper brake. Her bike is kind of a Frankenbike. It was just an excuse for me to buy upgraded parts and get her on a bike to see if she would like it. I could use the extra money to get her bike new tires or something.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The Synapse 5 uses long reach brakes.. are you sure your Tekros aren't R538?

Most of the websites list R538.

Google "Cannondale Synapse 5 brake reach"


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaen.../Synapse/Details/1258-0RAS5C_0RAS5T-Synapse-5

538 long reach. Not compatible with 6700 short reach brakes.

Shimano does make a longer reach brake that is roughly Ultegra level.


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

Maybe they are Tektro R538's. I found the R580 info off the Cannondale websitein the archived specification section for a 2009 Synapse 5 AL. I was wondering if that might be wrong and looked the brakes over and could not find a model number. Is there an Ultegra 6700 long reach brake?


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Brazos said:


> Maybe they are Tektro R538's. I found the R580 info off the Cannondale websitein the archived specification section for a 2009 Synapse 5 AL. I was wondering if that might be wrong and looked the brakes over and could not find a model number. Is there an Ultegra 6700 long reach brake?


It's either the BR-R600 or BR-R650 non-series brake calipers.


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

The heck with it. I am just putting the Tektro's back on my bike and putting the new Ultegras on my wife's bike. If it wasn't for the fact I decided to build my wife a bike with my spare parts I wouldn't have changed the brakes as the Tektro's were fine. Since I have Ultegra 670 shifters, wheels, cassette, BB, chain, FD, RD, crank, & pedals I figured I might as well have a 100% 6700 bike. I guess I will minus the brakes.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Brazos said:


> The heck with it. I am just putting the Tektro's back on my bike and putting the new Ultegras on my wife's bike. If it wasn't for the fact I decided to build my wife a bike with my spare parts I wouldn't have changed the brakes as the Tektro's were fine. Since I have Ultegra 670 shifters, wheels, cassette, BB, chain, FD, RD, crank, & pedals I figured I might as well have a 100% 6700 bike. I guess I will minus the brakes.


The 538 has a superior, wider opening QR system to the Shimano one. I don't think you're losing out. Buy some nicer pads if you want to dress things up.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The Tektros are a really nice brake. Replace the stock pads with some Kool Stops or Swiss Stops for an improvement in braking.


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

I am sticking with the Tektros. I never had a problem with them and never intended to replace them. When I decided to build my wife a bike with my spare parts and needed brakes I decided to get the Ultegras since all my other parts were Ultegras. Now she gets the fancy new brakes and I keep my old ones. No big deal.


----------

